

Martijn Pieters: 20 Years of Hacking the Web - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/python-experts/stackoverflow-python-legend-martijn-pieters?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=blog&utm_term=martijn-pieters&utm_content=blog&utm_campaign=hn

======
collyw
>You can’t just give them a piece of code and say, “this solves your problem.”
I prefer to be able to tell them why this solves the problem.

Matrjin pedantically tried to close one of my SO questions (no one else voted
to close it though). I consider him one of the overzealous moderators that
bring the quality of SO down. Didn't help me solve a problem at all.

------
beggi
Now I really want to know the story behind the name 'monkey patching'

~~~
bch
From
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_patch](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_patch)
(references to footnotes are from original site):

The term monkey patch seems to have come from an earlier term, guerrilla
patch, which referred to changing code sneakily – and possibly incompatibly
with other such patches – at runtime.[2] The word guerrilla, homophonous with
gorilla (or nearly so), became monkey, possibly to make the patch sound less
intimidating.[2] An alternative etymology is that it refers to “monkeying
about” with the code (messing with it).

~~~
beggi
Thanks :)

